# Weird lady symptoms



## PigsyV (Aug 17, 2013)

I've had IBS for years and after reading some posts I realise how lucky I am to have flare ups rather than constant symptoms. New here and this is the first place I've found good advice and info and too embarrassed to ask doctor so here goes: i have fibroids (diagnosed via ultrasound) and for the last year or so I get bad cramping pains (same as my IBS pain) directly after having an orgasm - sorry its so personal - but pain lasts until I go to toilet for BM and then goes away, again same as my IBS symptoms. Only happens few days up to when I'm due a period. Not sure if this is due too fibroids pressing on something or what. Please someone tell me they have this too! I don't always have IBS symptoms, flare up every few months for a few weeks with loose mucusy stools and pain after eating and before passing BM, bloating but my stomache and abdomen are always tender if touched. Mine is worse with stress, I have a mild anxiety disorder which I am prescribed diazepam for occasional use when required and I practice controlled breathing techniques. IBS has improved since my stress/anxiety has been managed.


----------



## Lynae Eakett Greene (Feb 19, 2014)

I don't have this symptom. But perhaps try going to the bathroom for a BM before having any intimate activity. especially before that time of the month. If you are regular there are apps to track your cycle, an you can put in any time you have a symptom.


----------

